
A Letter to Donald Trump - MrJagil
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/140353736681/a-letter-to-donald-trump-from-a-voter-not-me
======
MrJagil
For those not aware, Scott Adams, a democrat[1] who is well educated in
politics and persuasion, has been praising Trump for his methodology. He's
written a series of entries dissecting the different manoeuvres the Trump
campaign is practicing. Scott is seemingly well regarded here, and I think
it's commendable that he tries to separate the machine from the message.

Trump's campaign, like him or not, is a startup-lesson in promotion and
survivability.

[1] reading this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Adams](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Adams)
I'm a bit unsure now.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Scott Adams is also the dude who is only prevented from going on a murder
spree by a regular hugging schedule
([http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133406477506/global-gender-
war](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133406477506/global-gender-war)).

------
Kristine1975
Is this satire?

~~~
zimpenfish
Probably not - Scott Adams is fairly "Men's Right"y[1] and this plays right
into that.

[1]
[http://www.wehuntedthemammoth.com/?s=scott+adams](http://www.wehuntedthemammoth.com/?s=scott+adams)

